# Are you a Raiders Fan?



## oskisan (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you an Oakland Raiders fan? I ran across this on craigslist and couldn't pass up posting it.. THIS IS DEFINITELY NOT MY BIKE!!!!



http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/3238685580.html


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Not a fan at all but that helmet could not have been easy to make.


----------

